#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  Центр "Тубтен Линг" в Подмосковье.

## Svarog

Друзья, в настоящее время идет активная работа по созданию в Подмосковье (Волоколамский район, в районе деревни Глазово) полноценного буддийского центра. Сайт http://tubtenling.ru
Предлагаю в данной теме обсуждать все вопросы, касающиеся этого центра. 

Вот краткая информация о центре:
Центр тибетской культуры и медитации «Тубтен Линг», что в переводе означает Обитель Доктрины Всемогущего, строится с целью предоставить возможность всем интересующимся буддийской культурой и медитацией, а также опытным практикующим проводить как индивидуальные, так и групповые занятия по медитации, семинары по классической буддийской философии и стать оплотом Учения Будды в средней полосе России.

Особенностью нашего центра будет то, что он является неотъемлемой частью тибетской линии Чоклинг Терсар, и благодаря этой связи в нём будут ежегодно проходить семинары и ретриты по медитации Дзогчена и Махамудры, а также общей ваджраяны под руководством квалифицированных учителей.

В наших планах организовать многогранную обучающую программу, которая позволит российским практикующим получить полноценное буддийское образование, не выезжая за пределы Московской области. Для этого будет взят шаблон учебной программы родственного нам буддийского института Рангджунг Еше Шедра, располагающегося в Непале и возглавляемого Чокьи Ньимой Ринпоче.

Серьёзные практикующие, прошедшие предварительные практики, получат возможность выполнять длительные ретриты, вплоть до традиционного трёхлетнего ретрита в пределах нашего центра, и им будет благоприятствовать тот факт, что они будут находиться под присмотром приезжающих лам и Ринпоче.

Все увлекающиеся буддийской медитацией могут собираться на ежемесячные и еженедельные семинары и тренинги, которые будут проводиться членами сангхи, а также просто получат возможность медитировать в стенах храма в присутствии символов просветленного тела, речи и ума.

На территории центра “Тубтен Линг” будет расположена полноценная Гомпа (здание, основное назначение которого – проведение буддийских учений,  традиционных  ритуалов и медитаций), строительство которой идет в настоящее время. Также на территории центра будет построено нескольких небольших ретритных домиков для уединённой медитации. 

В настоящее время на территории центра уже возведена летняя Гомпа-беседка. Кроме того, посетители центра могут любоваться и совершать обхождение буддийской Ступы, освящение которой провёл Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче в 2010 году.

Более подробная информация на сайте центра.
Обсуждение работы сайта http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....775#post438775

----------

Svetlana Alexandrovna (25.12.2011), Артем Тараненко (28.11.2011), Джнянаваджра (28.11.2011), Дина Скатова (16.12.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Это конечно не моё дело, но где вы нашли слово "всемогущий"?

----------


## Svarog

> Это конечно не моё дело, но где вы нашли слово "всемогущий"?


Это не я нашел. Я скопировал. Но на то и создавалась тема, чтобы обсуждать. Олег, какой вариант считаешь более корректным?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это не я нашел. Я скопировал. Но на то и создавалась тема, чтобы обсуждать. Олег, какой вариант считаешь более корректным?


Дословный перевод - "Учение Мудреца". Ни о каком всемогущем там ни слова. В крайнем случае thub pa переводят как возможность, способность. Иногда как Муни

----------

Svarog (28.11.2011), Yur (03.07.2013)

----------


## Svarog

Друзья!  
Чтобы помочь финансированию строительства Гомпы “Тубтен Линг” Вы можете приобрести одну из Ваз Богатства, наполненных Додрубченом Ринпоче и благословленных Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче.

Все средства от продажи Ваз направляются на строительство Гомпы.

Таким образом, Вы приобретете чудесный предмет и огромную заслугу от подношения на строительство Буддийского храма.

Подробности на сайте http://tubtenling.ru/

----------

Дордже (09.01.2012)

----------


## Svarog

Друзья, фундамент Гомпы "Тубтен Линг" построен!
Акт приемки работ подписан.

От лица всех организаторов, выражаю огромную благодарность тем, кто помогает в строительстве Храма!
Сделано большое дело, но еще многое предстоит.
Спасибо! 

Следите за новостями на сайте http://tubtenling.ru/

----------

Велеслав (09.01.2012), Джигме (28.12.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.12.2011)

----------


## YanaYa

Фото фундамента, 24.12.2011
Фото Григория Смирнова

----------

Svarog (10.01.2012), Джигме (10.01.2012), Дордже (09.01.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.01.2012)

----------


## Osh

Что-то новости закончились совсем. Как у вас дела?

----------


## Yur

> Вот краткая информация о центре:
> Центр тибетской культуры и медитации «Тубтен Линг», что в переводе означает Обитель Доктрины Всемогущего


Уточнение . В буддизме отрицается всемогущество , так же как и творец-создатель . Всемогущее существо было бы ответственно либо за создание адов , либо за нежелание их устранить . 

Будда же не всемогущ. Он не создавал ады . Он не может их устранить . Вместо этого Он дарует Дхарму тем , кто может упасть в ады и спасает нас таким образом .

----------

